# Tosin's New LACS oct 2011



## brutalwizard (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 16, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, these are not D-Activators, but custom made for Tosin by Steve at Dimarzio. Gorgeous guitar btw


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 16, 2011)

Ebony board


----------



## thefool (Oct 16, 2011)

holy shit thats awesome


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 16, 2011)

Ugh, that's ugly. At least to me. It looks like my very first guitar - a Kramer Focus 3000. Not that Tosin cares.


----------



## aawshred (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh god! he has so many awesome guitars! i really love that, especially the neck.


----------



## Murmel (Oct 16, 2011)

White + tortoise pickguard is always a winning combination


----------



## orakle (Oct 16, 2011)

Imo, the tortoise pickguard ruins everything D:


----------



## setsuna7 (Oct 16, 2011)

That is SEXY!!!


----------



## teqnick (Oct 16, 2011)

That thing is so classy. I hope he plays it on the upcoming tour with BTBAM


----------



## Setnakt (Oct 16, 2011)

Wenge and rosewood neck? 

Specs!


----------



## Subz (Oct 16, 2011)

Gorgeous....


----------



## Murmel (Oct 16, 2011)

Reminds me of this, which is basically the definition of sexy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 16, 2011)

Easily his classiest, and at the same time sexiest, LACS to date. It would have been nice if they top routed it at least, the area around the selector switch makes it look like the pickguard was an after thought. I still think it's awesome though.


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 16, 2011)

Future signature model, yeah? 
I just said the other day in the After The Burial thread how I found RG2228's to be fairly utilitarian, and quite frankly ugly. This, though, is some great looking shit. I love everything about it.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 16, 2011)

Not my thing at all, for once.


----------



## Beardyman (Oct 16, 2011)

That thing looks killer. Love the white + tortoise.


----------



## geofreesun (Oct 16, 2011)

i saw the first pic i was like ok a new ibanez lacs then came the second and i was like o fuck...


----------



## technomancer (Oct 16, 2011)

Surprises me he got LACS to do a rosewood / purpleheart neck. Wonder if the body is mahogany.


----------



## Djent (Oct 16, 2011)

Purpleheart! ZOMG!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 16, 2011)

Where are folks getting the Rosewood neck from? I can't find that listed anywhere. 

It looks to just be the same Jatoba/Purpleheart combo Ibanez uses on some of their basses. 

Bad example, with no Purpleheart:


----------



## technomancer (Oct 16, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Where are folks getting the Rosewood neck from? I can't find that listed anywhere.
> 
> It looks to just be the same Jatoba/Purpleheart combo Ibanez uses on some of their basses.
> 
> Bad example, with no Purpleheart:



I was unaware they were using Jatoba / Purpleheart on basses so it could easily be that.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 16, 2011)

Huh. Oddly traditional, compared to the Strandberg and Toone instruments he's been seen with lately. And the passive pickups are becoming a trend.


----------



## Setnakt (Oct 16, 2011)

Ibanez apparently uses jatoba and bubinga on their SDGR bass necks. Could be that?


----------



## technomancer (Oct 16, 2011)

Setnakt said:


> Ibanez apparently uses jatoba and bubinga on their SDGR bass necks. Could be that?



Neither jatoba or bubinga are purple... the stripes are almost definitely purpleheart


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 16, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Neither jatoba or bubinga are purple... the stripes are almost definitely purpleheart



Or Wenge, the only other common bass neck wood they use, either. It, to me, looks like a Jatoba/Purpleheart neck. That's the same combo used on early 00's SR basses, though it appears to have been phased out for Jatoba/Bubinga on the current line. 

It could be Rosewood, I'm not saying it's not.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow. That's really fugly for me. I love the neck but that pickguard is totally useless - only for visual impact. It's not even holding his pickups. So white RG2228 with awesome looking back of the neck.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 16, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Or Wenge, the only other common bass neck wood they use, either. It, to me, looks like a Jatoba/Purpleheart neck. That's the same combo used on early 00's SR basses, though it appears to have been phased out for Jatoba/Bubinga on the current line.
> 
> It could be Rosewood, I'm not saying it's not.



Yeah the main wood could definitely be a couple of things... the stripes though do look like purpleheart


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 16, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> So white RG2228 with awesome looking back of the neck.



And different pickups, inlays, likely neck profile, and possibly scale. Who knows about the body wood and wiring. 

The only thing it seems to share with the RG2228 is the silhouette and hardware.


----------



## Churchie777 (Oct 16, 2011)

Pick guard is horrid! but the rest is beautiful! that neck looks crazy nice


----------



## Philligan (Oct 16, 2011)

I really like this  my favourite colour scheme for Strats, and I love classy 8 strings. Still manages to stay pretty understated, too.

My first thought was ash body to balance out the rosewood neck? (if it's even rosewood, it's not looking like it)


----------



## Decipher (Oct 16, 2011)

I like it, very classy/traditional looking. Would love to know some specs on it.


----------



## TMM (Oct 16, 2011)

I really like it, but a little plain compared to his other instruments... which is funny, because as far as Ibby 8's go, it's groundbreaking.

Actually looks like my first real 7 - an old RG7621 that I had heavily customized, including a (useless) pickguard & different paint job.


----------



## ROAR (Oct 16, 2011)

Classy and strat looking.
Exactly what I'd expect from Tosin
from these last few interviews I've seen about him
liking Strats a lot more.


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 16, 2011)

Not what I was expecting but I do like it for him. Not the colors I would choose but looks good. Has a unique old school look to it. Neck could also be Macassar ebony and purpleheart.


----------



## spattergrind (Oct 16, 2011)

Crazy to see a RG2228 thats not black. Well ATB's neon ones. But other than that....


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 16, 2011)

teqnick said:


> That thing is so classy. I hope he plays it on the upcoming tour with BTBAM



I just knew that word was gonna come out xD

The first one was classy, this one pales by comparison. Oh ho hum vintage style 8 string.

That neck is the only thing that peaks my interest.


----------



## Fiction (Oct 17, 2011)

That is fucking sexy, I really wish the top was routed strat style though, the pu/ selector looks a tad odd without it being mounted. :2cents:


----------



## marday (Oct 17, 2011)

fucking beautiful!!!!


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 17, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Ebony board



It's Ibanez, what did you expect? And ebony on rosewood so so less cool than all rosewood. 

Edit: Could be rose, might not be, but still, the scheme still applies IMO

Looks hot. I don't dig the pickguard that much, but unless the routes under it were passive sized I wouldn't know what to replace it with It Looks like a 2228 body since the controls are still neatly mounted to the body, so removing it could be an option, but nevertheless....


----------



## loktide (Oct 17, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Ugh, that's ugly. At least to me.



+1


----------



## Seventary (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice guitar. I like it !!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 17, 2011)

I think it looks fucking awesome


----------



## Winspear (Oct 17, 2011)

Not my thing but cool


----------



## Seventary (Oct 17, 2011)

Man, i keep returning to this thread to look at that guitar..


----------



## JPMike (Oct 17, 2011)

God fucking hell....


----------



## s4tch (Oct 17, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> ...the area around the selector switch makes it look like the pickguard was an after thought.



+1

That's the only thing I don't like about it.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 17, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Yeah the main wood could definitely be a couple of things... the stripes though do look like purpleheart



im going to back you up on this one
while working at CDX, we used tons of jatoba, and purpleheart
(the still do)

we'd let those sticks age more to get the full color out of the grain

but there's no mistaking one for the other for sure


----------



## UnderTheSign (Oct 17, 2011)

Big meh :/


----------



## Samarus (Oct 17, 2011)

Neck + Pickups = win.

I don't like the color scheme, but Tosin will destroy it regardless of what anyone thinks about it.

I love the Strandberg so much... it's hard for me to see him play any normal looking guitar now.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Oct 17, 2011)

Man, i love it!!!! Especially the neck, that is pure sex. I wonder if it will be as stable as maple when touring?
I bet Ibanez is sweating it considering he's a pretty huge name and has been seen playing Strands so much lately!


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 17, 2011)

That neck is sex, awesome choice there, as for the pickups, it's awesome to see Tosin go passive again, sick


----------



## anne (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks like he went through the Ibby website and decided on Omar + Munky.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't stand that guitar.

Mainly bc it isn't mine...


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Oct 17, 2011)

Holy shit, that's the best Ibanez I've ever seen. Ever. Love love love love love it.


----------



## TimSE (Oct 17, 2011)

Mmmmm very classy


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 17, 2011)

Only thing I think I'd change is make it front routed like a few other ppl have said, but perhaps it was done otherwise for tonal reasons as well? I've heard talk on here that a front routed axe sounds slightly different.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Oct 17, 2011)

The white guitar and pickguard work okay, not exactly what I would've picked out, but still a stunning guitar coming from Ibanez. I'm mostly surprised the color is the exact opposite of black.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 17, 2011)

I love his choices. Every one of his guitars I've seen posted makes me drool, this one being no exception.

*edit* My only nitpick here (if it were me, and it isn't, but I digress) is the area of the pickguard surrounding the pickup switch. I prefer pickguards where the slot for the switch is only just big enough for the switch to come through, rather than the larger slot shown here which exposes some of the guitar's finish.


----------



## Randy (Oct 17, 2011)

Dat neck


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 17, 2011)

I really dig the Purpleheart stripes, the colour is just out of this world unless you count freshly felled Indian Rosewood, anyways, Tosin has good tastes for colour schemes, the white finish with the tortoise shell pickguard is exactly what I would do if I wanted a LACS, but I can't afford one so I guess I will have to do with what I have got.


----------



## Tree (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## The Reverend (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm in love with this LACS, and his semi-hollow he got earlier on. I think they're more impressive even than his Strandberg, though it may be the more playable instrument. I really like the understated class this has. It's exactly what I'd expect from Tosin. 

TBH, I'm not sure how one _doesn't_ like this, but I guess that's the problem with taste being subjective and all that.


----------



## Lankles (Oct 17, 2011)

I would inflict horrible debilitating injuries upon myself to borrow that for a week.


----------



## larry (Oct 17, 2011)

i think the overall appearance of it suits his style well.
i am especially partial to the neck. at some point--i'd love a
custom made of aesthetically darker tonewoods like rosewood, 
claro walnut, wenge, ebony and the like.

other than price, i'm sure there's a reason why guitars made of those types 
of woods aren't as common. It's a shame, since instruments made that way
are very beautiful to me. 

i'll be keeping an eye out for YT clips.


----------



## Rick (Oct 17, 2011)

One word: sextastic.


----------



## Alwballe (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## guitarister7321 (Oct 17, 2011)

Tosin has a great taste. I love both his LACS so fucking much.


----------



## simulclass83 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm not sure about you guys, but this is fucking awesome!


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX (Oct 17, 2011)

noyce!


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Oct 17, 2011)

That's so sic


----------



## MartinMTL (Oct 17, 2011)

Alwballe said:


>



Pretty much this.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 17, 2011)

Dibs.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Oct 18, 2011)

I can't stop liking this guitar.. just can't do it.


----------



## VILARIKA (Oct 18, 2011)

Needs more black.












.


----------



## Levi79 (Oct 18, 2011)

I should hate this, but I fucking love it.


----------



## clintsal (Oct 18, 2011)

Reasonable cost of reproduction? 
New Ibanez 8 offering next year?


----------



## Hot47 (Oct 18, 2011)

should go into retail....very cool idea, classic colours, rosewood neck but it's a modern and huge 8-String. I'd buy it!

Seems that tosin switched to passive pickups? how is that?


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Oct 18, 2011)

I think it looks awesome, however, I don't understand why its not top routed.


----------



## tubarao guitars (Oct 18, 2011)

IMVHO, that neck is brazilian rosewood with bubinga or purpleheart stripes.
the fretboard looks like regular rosewood to me.
classy but gougeous LACS. i'm in awe as usual.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 18, 2011)

tubarao guitars said:


> IMVHO, that neck is brazilian rosewood with bubinga or purpleheart stripes.
> the fretboard looks like regular rosewood to me.
> classy but gougeous LACS. i'm in awe as usual.



I *really* doubt LACS would have any Brazilian rosewood in stock, I don't think I've ever seen them use it before. Isn't it illegal to buy in the US now anyway? They would have to have bought some and not used it, right?


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 18, 2011)

I think that thing looks classy. I love white Superstrats with pickguards, preferrably black pickguards. I wonder why they used the old Ibanez 8 headstock, the new one is a tad pointier.


----------



## Gitte (Oct 18, 2011)

shitsøn;2708479 said:


> I think that thing looks classy.


^that!! 
white guitars are always a winner for me!! very nice look and a freaking huge guitar!!


----------



## Malkav (Oct 18, 2011)

shitsøn;2708479 said:


> I wonder why they used the old Ibanez 8 headstock, the new one is a tad pointier.


 
To be honest I think the old headstock looks better, the new headstock with it's pointierness just looks too metal...


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 18, 2011)

^ Also, it's probably the same overall template used as the 2228, I don't think any Ibanez 8 strings other than the RGA8 have the pointy one, even newer ones, not that I've seen anyway.


----------



## digitalpig (Oct 18, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> ^ Also, it's probably the same overall template used as the 2228, I don't think any Ibanez 8 strings other than the RGA8 have the pointy one, even newer ones, not that I've seen anyway.



The newer RG2228's have the pointy headstock of the RGA8, in deed. They switched to that shape last year or so. I still like the older shape much more than the pointy one.

And that guitar is freaking insane! Rosewood/Purpleheart neck, passive DiMarzios, and IT IS NOT BLACK!!! I want one!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 18, 2011)

shitsøn;2708479 said:


> I wonder why they used the old Ibanez 8 headstock, the new one is a tad pointier.



Because that's what Tosin wanted.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 18, 2011)

Might as well wonder about every other feature while you're at it...


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (Oct 18, 2011)

Hmmm. Gives me an idea about passive conversions I don't mind pick guards, and white pearl'd look killer on a production 2228...planning on grabbing one once I sell off a gaggle of sixes. Wonder if anybody cuts those pg's yet...


----------



## sell2792 (Oct 18, 2011)

So fucking unbelievibly sexy.


----------



## XEN (Oct 18, 2011)

It's not exactly my cup of tea, but the fact that it's an 8 that is somewhat unique is cool.


----------



## Hallic (Oct 18, 2011)

that neck!

can't compete with the strandberg thou


----------



## JamesM (Oct 18, 2011)

Hallic said:


> that neck!
> 
> can't compete with the strandberg thou



I don't think you can even compare the two. Two incredibly different, high quality instruments.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Oct 18, 2011)

I like it. The pickguard and the white work well together, I think. I'm also curious about those pickups...I would bet they're slightly modified DA's.


----------



## RubenBernges (Oct 18, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I don't think you can even compare the two. Two incredibly different, high quality instruments.



It definitely can't compete with his previous LACS though, at least in terms of looks.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't know whether I like this or his other LACS more.  The neck is sexy. Tosin has impeccable taste in guitars; his other customs are beautiful as well. Just generally uber jealous of the man.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 18, 2011)

RubenBernges said:


> It definitely can't compete with his previous LACS though, at least in terms of looks.



They're completely different, I'm not willing to compare even those.


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 18, 2011)

Honestly, since it's tot actually top-routed it might actually be a normal rg2228 body with a new neck, plus a pickguard and passives. The routes do look like they're passive sized though.


----------



## 77zark77 (Oct 18, 2011)

false strat-ish RG2228, nothing exciting here 
maybe the neck profile ?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 18, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Honestly, since it's tot actually top-routed it might actually be a normal rg2228 body with a new neck, plus a pickguard and passives. The routes do look like they're passive sized though.



I'm pretty sure it's a full LACS. I believe Ibanez said so when they posted it.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Oct 18, 2011)

I dig the classic Strat look... white with tortoise shell has been a long-time favorite of mine.
And that neck


----------



## Levi79 (Oct 18, 2011)

I think I'm gonna mod an RG7x2x to look like this.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 18, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Because that's what Tosin wanted.


Good thinking.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 18, 2011)

yay my ban lifted 

back on topic: is it just me seeing a light, or does the back right horn look slightly modded/scooped?


----------



## Alimination (Oct 19, 2011)

shoulda went with a maple fingerboard, woulda added some contrast to his skin. stand out on stage and all. =)

lol I hope that didn't come out wrong.

I personally think the guitar isn't that bad though.


----------



## thatguy87 (Oct 19, 2011)

stripes look more like bloodwood. That's a damn nice neck.. on a damn sexy geetar


----------



## aWoodenShip (Oct 20, 2011)

Alimination said:


> shoulda went with a maple fingerboard, woulda added some contrast to his skin. stand out on stage and all. =)



Read this twice to make sure it said what I thought, then laughed like crazy.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 20, 2011)

it's so damn sexy! I WANT IT


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 20, 2011)

JUST SO EVERYONE KNOWS, I POSTED BECAUSE THIS IS MY PERSONAL LAC's 

tosin is just chillen with it







in my dreams

I cant get over how cute it looks


----------



## Solodini (Oct 20, 2011)

As everyone it's going on about it so much, I'd there a benefit to top routing?

I, for one, welcome our turtle guarded overlord.


----------



## guy in latvia (Oct 20, 2011)

fuckin hot! and im 90% sure its rosewood/purpleheart.


----------



## intense134 (Oct 20, 2011)

I like it . nice to see something a little different


----------



## jsl2h90 (Oct 20, 2011)

When is Ibanez going to start producing a Tosin signature model and stop teasing us with these amazing guitars none of us can afford?!


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 21, 2011)

Can't someone just ask Tosin what the woods are? I'm tired of this speculation.


----------



## Rook (Oct 21, 2011)

I never understood why they put 'prestige' on their LACS's, I'd want the Ibanez 'tick' logo personally...

I like the idea of a pick guard on a 2228, but I'm not digging the colour scheme much 

I dunno, maybe its a grower, my mind has been changed before.


----------



## powergroover (Oct 21, 2011)

they should make an rg2228 in this color


----------



## Qweklain (Oct 21, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Ugh, that's ugly. At least to me. It looks like my very first guitar - a Kramer Focus 3000. Not that Tosin cares.


I think it would look MUCH better if the truss cover and pick guard did not have any sparkle to them and was just a flat color.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 21, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> I never understood why they put 'prestige' on their LACS's, I'd want the Ibanez 'tick' logo personally...
> 
> I like the idea of a pick guard on a 2228, but I'm not digging the colour scheme much
> 
> I dunno, maybe its a grower, my mind has been changed before.



Heck i'd expect the logo with the swish or just plain IBANEZ accross the headstock, i don't understand the prestige part either

do they stamp these things anywhere on the body LA CUSTOM SHOP?


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 23, 2011)

They all have LACS serial numbers on the back of the headstock.


----------



## Crank (Oct 23, 2011)

I love the neck! It's simply amazing!!!


----------



## animalsasleader (Oct 23, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Can't someone just ask Tosin what the woods are? I'm tired of this speculation.



Sorry about all of the speculation ( and thanks for the interest!). I originally tried to post this as a NGD thread but for some reason was denied ( the error message said i needed a "security certificate" or something like that...?) Anyway. The neck is actually rosewood and purple heart. The body is swamp ash and the pickups are DiMarzio D-Activators. 
I basically wanted to try something different than the natural wood finishes i've been getting. I thought it'd be cool to reference a more classic guitar aesthetic with this build and I'm very happy with the results. It's actually my favorite (best playing) LACS i've received thus far!


----------



## Into Obsidian (Oct 23, 2011)

animalsasleader said:


> Sorry about all of the speculation ( and thanks for the interest!). I originally tried to post this as a NGD thread but for some reason was denied ( the error message said i needed a "security certificate" or something like that...?) Anyway. The neck is actually rosewood and purple heart. The body is swamp ash and the pickups are DiMarzio D-Activators.
> I basically wanted to try something different than the natural wood finishes i've been getting. I thought it'd be cool to reference a more classic guitar aesthetic with this build and I'm very happy with the results. It's actually my favorite (best playing) LACS i've received thus far!


Awesome man thanks for the info!


----------



## Rook (Oct 24, 2011)

animalsasleader said:


> Sorry about all of the speculation ( and thanks for the interest!). I originally tried to post this as a NGD thread but for some reason was denied ( the error message said i needed a "security certificate" or something like that...?) Anyway. The neck is actually rosewood and purple heart. The body is swamp ash and the pickups are DiMarzio D-Activators.
> I basically wanted to try something different than the natural wood finishes i've been getting. I thought it'd be cool to reference a more classic guitar aesthetic with this build and I'm very happy with the results. It's actually my favorite (best playing) LACS i've received thus far!



Is it a new neck profile then?

Swamp Ash and DiMarzio D-Activator 8's. The mere thought makes my legs weak.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 24, 2011)

animalsasleader said:


> Anyway. The neck is actually rosewood and purple heart. The body is swamp ash and the pickups are DiMarzio D-Activators.
> I basically wanted to try something different than the natural wood finishes i've been getting. I thought it'd be cool to reference a more classic guitar aesthetic with this build and I'm very happy with the results. It's actually my favorite (best playing) LACS i've received thus far!


Good choice to go with the D Activators. I love the DA8 in my RGA8 and prefer it to the Lundgren I've had in there before.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 24, 2011)

also had new last week and forgot to post dunno if it was posted already but Tosin order BKP Nailbombs so those could end up ina future or current guitar


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 24, 2011)

jsl2h90 said:


> When is Ibanez going to start producing a Tosin signature model and stop teasing us with these amazing guitars none of us can afford?!



or order....or purchase.... great looking guitar though.

I only recently got into AAL, but these guys are monster players!


----------



## sepsis311 (Nov 22, 2011)

i cant stand the cutout for the pickup selector, it reminds me of the Jeannie Pickguards cutout. I speculate the pickguard may have been added after he received the guitar.


----------



## Rook (Nov 22, 2011)

It's because it's rear routed like most if not all high end Ibanez guitars.

It's not an afterthought, an awful lot of guitars are made like this, it means you don't have to take the pickguard off to access the electronics. A lot of people do it when they direct mount the pickups (can't remember if Tosin has here...) and it also means you don't have a hollow underneath the pickguard which can create feedback problems.


----------



## sepsis311 (Nov 22, 2011)

I get the point of it being rear routed, but that doesn't mean the pickup selector cutout needs to be that wide, or that the pickguard would need to be removed to access the electronics. If they matched the holes on the pickguard with the holes in the body it would look clean. For a production guitar they could mount the pguard to the body after cnc, but before drilling and paint, then reattatch it after the paint process completes. But I mean come on, this is LACS were talking about here (im guessing) and its a one off guitar, so wtf?


----------



## jsl2h90 (Nov 22, 2011)

Idk if its really his thing but I wonder if he considered adding a trem. Those (new-ish?) Kahler 8 string trems look sound to me, and that would definitely be pretty unique to see on an 8. Almost as crazy as the Les Paul at my local guitar center that had a floyd...


----------



## xwmucradiox (Nov 23, 2011)

jsl2h90 said:


> Idk if its really his thing but I wonder if he considered adding a trem. Those (new-ish?) Kahler 8 string trems look sound to me, and that would definitely be pretty unique to see on an 8. Almost as crazy as the Les Paul at my local guitar center that had a floyd...



I dont think I've ever seen Tosin play a guitar with a trem that wasn't blocked.


----------



## Erazoender (Nov 24, 2011)

Ugh, ugly. I'm in love with his hollow body 8 string though with the natural finish... THAT one is amazing.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Nov 24, 2011)

xwmucradiox said:


> I dont think I've ever seen Tosin play a guitar with a trem that wasn't blocked.



I dont think I've ever seen him play a guitar with a trem.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 24, 2011)

JoeyBTL said:


> I dont think I've ever seen him play a guitar with a trem.



He was rocking a UV777PBK pretty hard back in the Reflux days.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Nov 25, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> He was rocking a UV777PBK pretty hard back in the Reflux days.



Ahh thats right, i was just thinking about all his 8 strings. He was also playing an Ibanez S in some of the videos I've seen of him with BOO. Forgot about those.


----------



## craigny (Nov 26, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Nov 26, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> He was rocking a UV777PBK pretty hard back in the Reflux days.



Had a black/green universe and an s7420 back then too.


----------



## fusion1 (Nov 27, 2011)

I saw him on 11/3 and he was using this guitar. When I saw him I was confused as at that time I had no idea this was his new LACS as I have never seen it before. Sounded cool for sure. I rememebr wondering why he had a tortoise shell pickguard on it but I get why he did it aesthetically.


----------



## craigny (Nov 30, 2011)

Whish they released this as a sig...hopefully....although im sure it would still be quite pricey if it's MIJ


----------



## xwmucradiox (Dec 1, 2011)

I would be surprised if they released it as a signature model since it has some very atypical woods for Ibanez. It would probably be extremely limited production if they did. More like a JS Crystal Planet or a Vai DNA than a regular production thing like a Jem 777.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 1, 2011)

They won't release it as a sig unless Tosin uses it full time, and doesn't sway to other brands as he is prone to do. 

If Tosin is only going to be endorsing the product at the occasional show, then there's no point to bring it to market. (People drooling over it, and complaining about price, all over the internet not withstanding.)

If I was Tosin, I'd just keep to being a total gear whore. Why settle for one guitar/brand when so many make you happy. I'd take a Strandberg or a Toone over a LACS (at least in theory, as I've played neither a Strandberg or a Toone).


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 1, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They won't release it as a sig unless Tosin uses it full time, and doesn't sway to other brands as he is prone to do.
> 
> If Tosin is only going to be endorsing the product at the occasional show, then there's no point to bring it to market. (People drooling over it, and complaining about price, all over the internet not withstanding.)
> 
> If I was Tosin, I'd just keep to being a total gear whore. Why settle for one guitar/brand when so many make you happy...



While true (and I'm sure if I was in his position I'd be a whore too), I wish he'd settle on a company such as Ibanez, so that they could make this a semi-affordable production model. An 8, and hopefully even a 7 string Ibanez RG with that neck? I'd buy it in a heartbeat. 

Regardless, it'd be great to see them start using some new combinations of woods for necks on RG's, RGA's, S's,... such as they do for their basses.
Don't even get me started on a 6, 7, or 8 string RGT with those woods (ash, wenge, purpleheart, rosewood, etc) in a natural finish.


----------



## noxian (Dec 2, 2011)

to be clear, i love AAL, and i think Tosin's an awesome guitarist.
i met him once and he even seemed like a great guy!
so i don't say this to bash Tosin/AAL; only in an effort to be a little realistic.

but when i read something like =


sell2792 said:


> While true (and I'm sure if I was in his position I'd be a whore too), I wish he'd settle on a company such as Ibanez, so that they could make this a semi-affordable production model.



i can't help seeing the "reality check" light go off in my head.
and i'm not trying to say anything to you, sell2792, personally either; but it sometimes seems like this forum (and others out there) get a little insular, and certain ideas start to resonate within, and people start to forget a bigger picture.

that bigger picture being = do you really think Tosin Abasi, or Animals As Leaders, has the weight to be causing Ibanez to do anything?

i suspect Tosin gets whatever guitars he wants partly because it really doesn't matter what he does. 
let's be honest, it's unlikely that Ibanez is giving him a signature any time soon (look at the names of people who have Ibanez signatures, and consider what level Tosin's career is seriously at). and it's really kind of doubtful he has all that much pull within Ibanez to be telling them what to produce, whether he went Ibanez exclusive or not.

considering the people on the Ibanez endorser sheet, i have my doubts Tosin has the industry value to cause Ibanez to anything more than exactly what we see here, a one-off LACS.


----------



## grievous_coil (Dec 13, 2011)

the white with tortoishell pickguard is such a classic combo. Awesome to see it on a modern guitar, let alone an 8-string


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 17, 2011)

It's super cool with all of his LACS's, but I wanna know what he thought of that Carvin we saw him play... Or how he got it in the first place lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 17, 2011)

DoomJazz said:


> It's super cool with all of his LACS's, but I wanna know what he thought of that Carvin we saw him play... Or how he got it in the first place lol.



Take a look at the Carvin 8-string thread for that info.


----------



## iamrichlol (Oct 24, 2012)

The more I see this guitar, the more i want one. Definitely a finish i'd consider for myself


----------



## CRaul87 (Oct 25, 2012)

I would have totally gone for a reverse headstock had I been in Tosin's place.


----------



## ROAR (Oct 25, 2012)

Why is a signature guitar so important anyways?


----------



## xCaptainx (Nov 21, 2012)

Tosin Abasi Clinic &#8211; Intense Eight String! | Six-String Samurai

A New Zealand gear review site went to a recent AAL clinic and managed to get some beautiful pictures of his recent LACS model, plus a good rundown of specs



> Ibanez Custom Shop 8 string. Tosin said that he actually based the specs on an Ibanez bass, which I guess makes sense due to the monster neck. Here are the specs from the man himself:
> Wenge one piece neck &#8211; that&#8217;s right, the whole neck is a single piece (with bubinga strips I think he said), there&#8217;s no separate fretboard.
> Swamp ash body
> Quilt maple top, in a very subtle sort finish, you can barely see it until you&#8217;re up close
> Custom Dimarzio 8-string pickups co-designed by Tosin (signature model pending?)


----------



## ROAR (Nov 21, 2012)

god that thing is so fucking sick


----------



## grifff (Nov 21, 2012)

Beautiful, I love how you can see the top through the finish.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Nov 21, 2012)

holy shitballs


----------



## Imalwayscold (Nov 22, 2012)

Good god....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 22, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They won't release it as a sig unless Tosin uses it full time, and doesn't sway to other brands as he is prone to do.
> 
> If Tosin is only going to be endorsing the product at the occasional show, then there's no point to bring it to market. (People drooling over it, and complaining about price, all over the internet not withstanding.)
> 
> If I was Tosin, I'd just keep to being a total gear whore. Why settle for one guitar/brand when so many make you happy. I'd take a Strandberg or a Toone over a LACS (at least in theory, as I've played neither a Strandberg or a Toone).



If they paid him to use Ibanez full time I could see him doing it. It would say a lot about Ibanez too because its not like Tosin's stuff is Mary Had a Little Lamb, know what im saying?


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm quite sure they are gonna give him a sig sooner or later. He's jetting around the world for Ibanez-sponsored clinics and tours with AAL, is getting cover stories in the big guitar magazines, is all over the internet and an exceptional talent at that.

There is enough attention to him, so it's not unrealistic.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 22, 2012)

Yup, even non-metal guys seem to know of him now.


----------



## Rojne (Nov 22, 2012)

The white transparent finish is quite cool, otherwise it's quite unpleasing for my eyes!

But hey, Tosin could play a fish if he wanted to.. as long as he sounds good Im happy!


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Nov 22, 2012)

ibanez had better hurry up and make a tosin signature, they don't need another stanley jordan/shawn lane/chris broderick/buz mcgrath incident. as a lover of ibanez guitars, i'd hate to see an amazing guitarist with forward ideas on their custom instruments abandon ibanez due to asinine stipulations. i mean, they put kung fu grip on the egen. 

i'm a huge fan of scar symmetry and would love to see per nillson with a signature... 

rich


----------



## edonmelon (Nov 22, 2012)

It may sound silly, but I expect new and cool sounds coming from that single coil. In his hands, a single coil must sound great.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Nov 22, 2012)

^ I feel that that's only relevant if Tosin Abasi actually has a reason for a sig. As of right now he seems to have a number of different options with each guitar he has. How would you decide on what a 'Tosin' guitar is?

Also the idea of of an 8 string with the kind of woods used on his guitar (aka woods that Ibanez never use) seems ridiculous. How would they recoup their costs? Unless they placed it into the Meshuggah sig price range. In which case you'd just get more complaints.
The kind of signature model that most AAL fans (okay ,generalization) want is not what Tosin actually plays, but what it LOOKS like he plays. In which case just buy the tortoise shell pickguard.


----------



## Alex_IBZ (Nov 22, 2012)

ROAR said:


> Why is a signature guitar so important anyways?



I guess it gives a boost in street cred


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 22, 2012)

If Tosin gets a signature, I really really REALLY want it to be the one in the OP of this thread.


----------



## xCaptainx (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm guessing by the specs of that LACS, he's on the upper echelon of artist arrangements. From what I know, there are 3 to 3 teirs, ranging from 'product models only....model models with different paintjobs....LACS no spec changes.....LACS slight spec changes' etc etc. 

To get such a unique piece of gear like that, he's obviously on extremely good terms with Ibby. He might be like Dino and just be happy with full access to the LACS to suit whatever needs he may have at the time?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 23, 2012)

First, I love the guy saying it's a one piece neck when it's obviously not, it's a 5 piece and the fretboard is obviously not part of the neck as it's not a rear routed truss rod. Second I find it interesting that that guitar is a Fujigen piece and not an LACS (there's another pic of the back of the headstock and it has a Fujigen serial number)

I think if you take the new guitar and swap the pick guard it would look killer


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 23, 2012)

technomancer said:


> First, I love the guy saying it's a one piece neck when it's obviously not, it's a 5 piece and the fretboard is obviously not part of the neck as it's not a rear routed truss rod. Second I find it interesting that that guitar is a Fujigen piece and not an LACS (there's another pic of the back of the headstock and it has a Fujigen serial number)
> 
> I think if you take that guitar and swap the pick guard it would look killer



Would not be the first time that Ibanez had Fujigen make custom stuff for artists. Especially if they need something quickly. 

The LACS has by no means a fast turn around, and that's lead artists away in the past. I guess they felt the need to get this one out quickly.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 23, 2012)

xCaptainx said:


> one piece neck &#8211; that&#8217;s right, the whole neck is a single piece





Anyways, the guitar looks amazing and the specs seem amazing but swamp ash is too mid scooped in most cases for my taste. If this was a production sig Id probably not buy it cause I simply cannot stand middle pickups.....Id probably still be tempted though based on the awesome looks and dat wenge neck and maple top!


----------



## xCaptainx (Nov 23, 2012)

technomancer said:


> First, I love the guy saying it's a one piece neck when it's obviously not, it's a 5 piece and the fretboard is obviously not part of the neck as it's not a rear routed truss rod. Second I find it interesting that that guitar is a Fujigen piece and not an LACS (there's another pic of the back of the headstock and it has a Fujigen serial number)
> 
> I think if you take the new guitar and swap the pick guard it would look killer



'the guy' is Tosin himself, I double checked with the website owner and they were direct quotes from the guitar clinic a few days ago. Dude could obviously be wrong but I'm not going to start arguing with the owner of the custom build myself haha.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 23, 2012)

xCaptainx said:


> 'the guy' is Tosin himself, I double checked with the website owner and they were direct quotes from the guitar clinic a few days ago. Dude could obviously be wrong but I'm not going to start arguing with the owner of the custom build myself haha.



Don't really care who said it, if you know anything about guitar construction you can look at the picture and see it isn't correct  I have several guitars with multi-piece necks where the wood was cut from a single piece, that does not make them one piece necks. It's also entirely possible that was what Tosin was talking about and the guy misinterpreted it


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 23, 2012)

That guitar is absolutely sick. Would trade an arm and a leg for it.


----------



## Kroaton (Nov 23, 2012)

Then you would become , "the hopping tapper".YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH.


----------



## Compton (Nov 23, 2012)

how does the man sleep at night?


----------



## narad (Nov 23, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Don't really care who said it, if you know anything about guitar construction you can look at the picture and see it isn't correct  I have several guitars with multi-piece necks where the wood was cut from a single piece, that does not make them one piece necks. It's also entirely possible that was what Tosin was talking about and the guy misinterpreted it



"Hey Sugi! How's the new custom coming? And could you dye two strips on the back so it looks like contrasting woods? And put a dummy truss rod cover on too? There's this know-it-all guy on the internet I want to troll."


----------



## butch (Nov 24, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> If they paid him to use Ibanez full time I could see him doing it. It would say a lot about Ibanez too because its not like Tosin's stuff is Mary Had a Little Lamb, know what im saying?



Ibanez doesn't pay endorsees just for using the gear. I know for a fact (used to work there) that this is part of the reason some guys leave the roster.

Tosin (or anyone) would get paid for clinics and masterclasses, as well as a royalty for any signature model sold. 

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## JoeyBTL (Nov 24, 2012)

They may not pay him but they do alot that does pay him (clinics) and alot that saves him money (custom guitars). Busting him out LACS or Fujigen customs to keep him happy seems like a great idea for Ibanez. They're probably finally realizing how many artists they've lost in the past and also seeing that Tosin is a huge reason why they sell as many 8 stringers as they do now. They may not NEED to make him a sig to keep him aboard but it's worth their while to do as much as they can otherwise. 

And as far as using other guitars go, has anyone else seen any videos of him lately with the Strandbergs? It seems he's been really sticking with his Ibanez's more lately, at least from what I've seen on YouTube and what not.


----------



## Rojne (Nov 24, 2012)

JoeyBTL said:


> And as far as using other guitars go, has anyone else seen any videos of him lately with the Strandbergs? It seems he's been really sticking with his Ibanez's more lately, at least from what I've seen on YouTube and what not.



Could be an endorsement-deal.. but I wouldn't doubt for a second that he uses them just for the cause that they're great instruments!


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow what is that finish called??


----------



## jvms (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, but weren't his Strandbergs stolen a while ago?


----------



## Malkav (Nov 27, 2012)

jvms said:


> Yeah, but weren't his Strandbergs stolen a while ago?


 
Only one of them and it's actually been found, though there are still no leads on the bulk of the stolen guitars...

It's such a shame as well, especially in the case of Viceroy...


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 27, 2012)

Rojne said:


> Could be an endorsement-deal.. but I wouldn't doubt for a second that he uses them just for the cause that they're great instruments!


More likely, like every one of us, his tastes vary with time. "Hey, that old guitar I haven't played for a long time..... ooooooh forgot it was so gooooood".

If you ask me what's my best guitar my opinion can change depending on when you ask me.


----------



## nikt (Nov 27, 2012)

LACS?

Looks more like a pre-production proto form Fugigen for me


----------



## xwmucradiox (Nov 27, 2012)

That would be an odd choice to make this his signature though since it has such polarizing looks and they would want to produce a sig that would be likely to sell many units.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 27, 2012)

^If it has Tosin's name on it, it will most likely sell pretty well.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 27, 2012)

nikt said:


> LACS?
> 
> Looks more like a pre-production proto form Fugigen for me


Now that is interesting, to say the least. Could be a prototype (for a possible production model).


----------



## ILuvPillows (Nov 28, 2012)

With all of those different wood choice? Seems odd to me.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 28, 2012)

xwmucradiox said:


> That would be an odd choice to make this his signature though since it has such polarizing looks and they would want to produce a sig that would be likely to sell many units.


They can always make those with the same pricing as Meshuggah's, who aren't exactly run of the mill production guitars either.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Nov 28, 2012)

xCaptainx said:


>



Is it just me....or does the lower horn look like it has extra scoop action going on???


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 28, 2012)

Wasn't diggin it at first, but up close it looks pretty spiffy.

Also looks a lot like a Jem/UV.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Dec 8, 2012)

He explains it in this vid!

I like the color sceme. I only wish that that hardtail bridge would look more like a regular hardtail bridge than a tremolo. why the micro tuners and lock nut for a hardtail??????


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Dec 8, 2012)

MetalBuddah said:


> Is it just me....or does the lower horn look like it has extra scoop action going on???



Thats what it looks like to me. Kinda like how Suhr does his bottom scoops right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2012)

tat2sbylolo said:


> I like the color sceme. I only wish that that hardtail bridge would look more like a regular hardtail bridge than a tremolo. why the micro tuners and lock nut for a hardtail??????



For a guitar with all the benefits of a locking trem without all the hassle?


----------



## Given To Fly (Dec 8, 2012)

I actually like the Edge FX III; except for the 3rd stud in the bridge, they didn't need to add that.


----------



## Jake (Dec 8, 2012)

Thats not the same custom in that vid, that's his old one


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Dec 8, 2012)

Originally Posted by *tat2sbylolo* 

 
_I like the color sceme. I only wish that that hardtail bridge would look more like a regular hardtail bridge than a tremolo. why the micro tuners and lock nut for a hardtail??????

_


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For a guitar with all the benefits of a locking trem without all the hassle?



What is being benefited if there is not trem? wouldnt a good setup with a good nutt and locking tuners do that with even less hassle?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2012)

tat2sbylolo said:


> What is being benefited if there is not trem? wouldnt a good setup with a good nutt and locking tuners do that with even less hassle?



Well the FX would be even more insurance that the guitar will never go out of tune. Also, fixed bridges feel more comfortable than Hipshot-style bridges, IMO. Especially Ibanez ones.

Given Ibanez now offers the traditional, Hipshot-style bridges now on the RG8, if Ibanez offers a higher quality version of those, we'll just see if more people use them or stick with the Edge-III FX.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Dec 8, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well the FX would be even more insurance that the guitar will never go out of tune. Also, fixed bridges feel more comfortable than Hipshot-style bridges, IMO. Especially Ibanez ones.
> 
> Given Ibanez now offers the traditional, Hipshot-style bridges now on the RG8, if Ibanez offers a higher quality version of those, we'll just see if more people use them or stick with the Edge-III FX.




Ok. Agreed. good talk.


----------

